# food question?



## charmcitywolf (Dec 7, 2005)

The breeder I got my puppy from said they feed their puppies something called Diamond Large breed puppy food...I had never heard of it and found it at a Tractor Supply store but I am wondering how good it is...here is what it says on their web site....any opinions, good or bad? 
Large Breed Puppies

Diamond Large Breed Lamb Meal & Rice Puppy Formula

Made with fresh, never frozen, lamb. Provides complete and balanced nutrition with the appropriate protein, fat, and calcium levels for large breed puppies.

Large Breed Lamb & Rice Puppy Formula 
Diamond® Large Breed Lamb & Rice Puppy Formula is formulated and balanced to provide the correct levels of nutrients large breed puppies need in an easy to digest lamb meal formula.


Guaranteed Ananlysis 
Crude Protein
27.0%
minimum 
Crude Fat 15.0% minimum 
Crude Fiber 3.0% maximum 
Moisture 10.0% maximum 
Calcium
1.2%
minimum

Phosphorus
1.2%
maximum

Phosphorus
1.0%
maximum

Omega-6 Fatty Acids
2.2%
minimum*

Omega-3 Fatty Acids
0.3%
minimum*


*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profile.

Calorie Content:
3,656 kcals/kg (342 kcals/cup)
Calculated Metabolizable Engergy


Feeding Guidelines
Recommended Daily Portion
Amount per Day in Cups 
Wt.
6 - 11
3 - 4
5 - 7
8 - 12

(lbs)
Weeks
Months
Months
Months

3 - 5
1 - 1 1/3
3/4 - 1 1/4
2/3 - 3/4
1/2 - 2/3

5 - 10
1 1/3 - 2 1/4
1 1/4 - 2
3/4 - 1 1/3
2/3 - 1

10 - 20
2 1/4 - 3 1/2
2 - 3
1 1/3 - 2 1/4
1 - 1 3/4

20 - 30
3 1/2 - 4 2/3
3 - 4
2 1/4 - 3
1 3/4 - 2 1/3

30 - 40
4 2/3 - 5 2/3
4 - 5
3 - 3 1/2
2 1/3 - 2 3/4

40 - 60
-
5 - 6 1/2
3 1/2 - 4 2/3
2 3/4 - 3 2/3

60 - 80
-
6 1/2 - 7 3/4
4 2/3 - 5 1/2
3 2/3 - 4 1/2

80 - 100
-
-
5 1/2 - 6 1/2
4 1/2 - 5 1/4



Ingredients
Lamb, lamb meal, whole grain brown rice, rice flour, oatmeal, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), beet pulp, egg product, natural flavor, flaxseed, fish meal, brewers dried yeast, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganese oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, menadione dimethylpyrimidinol bisulfite (source of vitamin K activity), riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid. 

AAFCO Statement 
Animal feeding tests using Association of American Feed Control Officials procedures substantiate that Diamond® Large Breed Lamb & Rice Puppy Formula provides complete and balanced nutrition for all life stages.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

There was some guy/hunter in groups who mentioned this brand of food. Saying that we shouldn't be throwing our money away on designer kinds of dog food. He wasn't Diamond Pet Food representative but he fed Diamond Prem and Diamond Large Breed Puppy to 4 adult Labs. About 2 tbs of fish or flaxseed oil a week per dog + the Diamond and the oil kept his dogs healthy and shining. 
He mentioned that Diamond is a premium brand which is cost effective. ($20 for 50lbs of Prem Blend)
And same as you he mentioned that they have a website.
Last thing, he said that he switched over to Performance Blend for hunting season.
Joe


----------



## jim n (Nov 12, 2005)

I personally would stay away from anything with Menadione in it.


----------



## charmcitywolf (Dec 7, 2005)

May I ask why?




jim n said:


> I personally would stay away from anything with Menadione in it.


----------



## jim n (Nov 12, 2005)

Go to www.mordanna.com/dogfood. and scroll down to the Menadione article. She explains it much better than I could


----------



## charmcitywolf (Dec 7, 2005)

May I ask what is a good brand of puppy food for a golden then? I want to do the best for her!


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi there.  I feed all of my dogs Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul. It is an excellent food! They also make a puppy food, but I switch my puppies to adult food at about 5 months. You can get it online, or at a pet supply store if there is one near you. Some may consider it a bit pricey, but it's so worth it! Here where I live, I get a #35 bag for $40.00. I think you can get it cheaper online, but by the time you pay shipping and handling, you're looking at the same amount, anyway. Sometimes I mix in sardines or cottage cheese or raw eggs, and they love it even more!


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

I have asked the same question! Check out this thread--lots of good information and advice.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=4836


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow, lots of good info here,Jim n,thanks for the heads up.I've heard of that.I went further than the page you gave us.I will be on the watch for that from now on.
The other links are great.I like to keep informed.
Shane


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

jim n said:


> Go to www.mordanna.com/dogfood. and scroll down to the Menadione article. She explains it much better than I could


jim n, good one... I like that website. I 'cruised' around and read some of the 'articles' and though the vast majority of it is really good info, there are few things contained in those articles that I believe are not quite right or contain fallacies in logic and even in facts. I then visited the forum and noticed its nothing more than people asking mordana questions and her responding to them... no real threaded discussions.

I must confess, the 'little devil' in me wants to join her forum and 'shake it up' a little by challenging some of her assertions. Don't get me wrong, she appears very knowledgeable and I believe quite intelligent but nevertheless... I believe she has merely lifted some of her assertions from biased sources and though I believe many of the same things she is espousing, I do think she is mistaken on just a few issues. Next week I begin my Christmas break and if I get bored over the holidays, I think I might indulge myself for the sake of entertainment and maybe some enlightenment. (I'm always conscious of the fact that knowledge travels both ways in any mental intercourse.)

Though I did know something about the particulars on vitamin K and humans/animals, I found the stuff on Menadione quite interesting as I didn't know anything about the synthetic version of vit. K before... thanks, good aritcle...


----------



## charmcitywolf (Dec 7, 2005)

We took Rachel to the vet yesterday and he recommended eukanuba<spelling?> so we are in the process of weaning her off of the diamond puppy food....he gave us something for any external parasites, and is running a test on her dandruff but he does not thinking it is walking dandruff....but will let us know...also gave her a heartworm pill, a one a month heartworm pill....she was running around the vet's like it was a playground! LOL


----------

